# Get low



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Was waiting for release of this movie for some time- overall,movie ok; acting was excellent....just a lil pissed only avail. In standard def. On direct tv.-


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

that's why I rented it from netflix on blu-ray 

I enjoyed the movie as well, Robert Duvall really made the movie, he was perfect for this part and Bill Murry was great too. Excellent job of casting these two.


----------

